# Fooking Angry



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Popped out on Sunday to see my mum in her nursing home (stroke,etc long story).
Driving to the home on a narrow road with a really sharp left hand bend....(see where this is going)...
I approach the bend carefully and as I am right on it some c*** comes round it way over on my side.
I instinctively move the car over slightly to avoid this dong to be greeted by the lovely sounds of 2 huge impacts on my passenger side tyres.
Popped in to Audi today to assess the damage and walked away with wallet £600 lighter (2 new tyres,rod bent and full 4 wheel alignment).
Amazing how a little sunday afternoon drive can turn into such a fucking disaster due to some c*** who cannot judge gaps !!!!
Hope the prick gets it back in spades..........

Thank for letting me vent........feels good


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :evil: :evil:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I would feel the same :-(


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Brighter note chubs, hope your mum enjoyed the visit and is getting better bud


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

careful Gazz,, you are showing your human side !! 8)


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Jesus, feel for you mate! I had a similar incident this morning but I was luckier as there was no curb just grass so I got away with it. These pricks shouldn't be allowed on the road!!


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Brighter note chubs, hope your mum enjoyed the visit and is getting better bud


Thanks for the goodwill 

Sadly I dont think she will recover,massive stroke and paralysed down left side.

Only good thing is her mind is trapped in the 70's and she doesnt know she has anything wrong with her so she is always happy when I visit 

Downside is she has paid £60k+ in nursing home fees due to her pensions and saving not dropping under the £22.5k threshold.

Remember dont ever have more than £22.5k savings and transfer your house into siblings/nieces,etc name as soon as possible,the current countback is 7 years ie if you fall ill and go into care and you transferred the house within 7 years they WILL take it as payment for fees.....another fucking bugbear of mine....work all your life and you still get fucked over while the dole scum get everything for fuck all like they have all their lives.....-rant over-


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi chubster, awww bless her bud...........so does she think she is back at her own age in the 70's? speak to one of the homes councellors bud on how to help keep her happy and if poss to slowly recover m8 (thoughts are with both you and your family at this time) if she is stuck in the 70's then tesco's flowers are bloody cheap but look good and last well........always good for a lady to have in her room.
they put my mum in runwell mental hospital until they realised she actually had a tumor and by then too long and died within two months due to lack of treatments at the time.............chin up m8, she is still your MUM and loves you as i am sure you do her. atb gazz & pat


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes to both of you ,,,,,, life can be a bitch sometimes


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Audiphil said:


> I would feel the same :-(


+1 :evil: :evil: :evil:
Sorry to read about your Mum.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Life can be shit sometimes ay? These things always seem to happen when you are going through something serious like this.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> hi chubster, awww bless her bud...........so does she think she is back at her own age in the 70's? speak to one of the homes councellors bud on how to help keep her happy and if poss to slowly recover m8 (thoughts are with both you and your family at this time) if she is stuck in the 70's then tesco's flowers are bloody cheap but look good and last well........always good for a lady to have in her room.
> they put my mum in runwell mental hospital until they realised she actually had a tumor and by then too long and died within two months due to lack of treatments at the time.............chin up m8, she is still your MUM and loves you as i am sure you do her. atb gazz & pat


Tnx to all for good thoughts  shows there are still some nice ppl in the world.

Been 3 yrs now since her stroke so chance of recovery is pretty much zero.

With regard to 70's she sees me as a 12 yr old lol and talks about things that happened in 70's ie holidays,neighbours,etc.

She didnt qualify for fully funded NHS care (she wouldnt have to pay anything) because she didnt tick any "high" risk boxes on the test chart.Cos she is so passive and quiet that goes against her,if she was more angry,etc she would qualify...who makes these fuckin charts up....probbly some hand wringing do-gooder who doesnt have a clue what its like to be at the sharp end of the wedge.

Tnx again for the kind words and thoughts....much appreciated


----------

